# Making Extended Bases



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I have a base for a figure kit and I'd like to add another figure to the base. 

The figure kit is the Sinbad kit from Monarch and I'd like to add a figure to it so it looks like he is fighting it.

The Sinbad base has rock and ground like from a cave scene...what is good to use to get an extended base say at least another 10-12 inches wider? 

AVES seems to be the logical choice but is rather expensive...what do others use? I'm not interested in foam as it needs to be rigid and hold a small amount of weight of the figure that will be on it.

Thanks,

MMM


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Offhand, I'd say a piece of plywood of appropriate thickness cut the shape you need, sanded to shape. Additional ground shaping on top can be done with spackle or putty of your choice.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

John,

How well does the spackle hold up? I guess if you make rocks and other ground cover thick enough...it should be fine...?

Have you ever used spackle for model kit dioramas before? What has been your rule of thumb? I would think it might crumble or get soft when painting but then again...it holds up to paint on drywall after it completely dries.
I may give that a try...certainly much cheaper than using AVES!

MMM


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, you're going to have to tell me - it's something I haven't tried yet, but my wife keeps suggesting.


----------



## OKCmike (Aug 22, 2010)

Man, Paul, that sounds like a good ideal! Never thought of that, might have to give it a try myself & see how it works.


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

MMM,
I use Sculpey III. I can shape it and texture to match the other base. Then to make sure it fits the other base, press it tight at the join with Cling Wrap between. Then bake it and finish! Now super glue it to the other base with a sheet plastic bottom to help the glue join (or thin plywood). When done, the newbase nicely weighs down the figures eliminating the model being top heavy.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

RallyJack,

So I was able to find Original Sculpey...I guess it is the same stuff to a degree.

Can this be smoothed with water?

I think I might try this stuff as it wasn't too expensive and looks to be easy to work with.

MMM


----------



## RallyJack (Jul 10, 2009)

Original Sculpey should work just fine. It has a bit more grain and is a bit harder to get smooth but for a base, there should be no difference. I have also made bases for 120mm figures by stuffing a 1/2 inch thick piece of Sculpey into a clean yogurt container to get that conical shape. Then bake, paint and "landscape".


----------



## geminibuildups (Apr 22, 2005)

Place both of your completed figures on a plywood base cut to the appropriate length and width and mark the shapes of the model bases with a black sharpie. Cut sheets of thin styrofoam to the shapes and contours you need to fill the spaces around and between the figures.

You can get thin sheets of styrofoam at most craft stores or the craft section of Walmart. You can also buy a decent styrofoam cutter for under $20.00.

Spackle will probably crack, plus there is a weight issue. You probably do not want the finished diorama to be too heavy. Durhams Water Putty is an excellent product. Just mix the powder with water to the proper thickness and spread it over the shaped foam. It will dry rock hard and can be sanded and shaped easily and it is very light. When you are done with the surrounding areas, place in the models and blend in the putty.

When you are done, you can paint it to blend in with the bases of the models. 

Hope this helps.

Geminibuildups


GEMINI MODEL BUILD-UP STUDIOS

www.geminibuildupstudios.com


----------

